# Who's planning on attending the West Coast Haunters Convention?



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

Thinking about attending and was taking a head count to see if anyone else around these parts was heading that way.


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

when , where?


----------



## WCHC (Dec 18, 2009)

www.westcoasthauntersconvention.com for all the details...

Hi,

Ed Roberts, event manager for the WCHC here, let me tell you that the web site has all the information you need for the WCHC, speakers have been listed and more ara being added daily. Our Vendor/demo area is filling up nicely, we hav a haunt tour and dinner Friday night, WOlfe Brothers makeup class, over 25 different classes will be offered at the first WCHC!

We'd love to see you all there...


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Oregon, eh? Dang.


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

2 of us from Southern Calif are going. I found that Alaska Airlines had the best airfare rates, and we're staying at Best Western Black Bear Inn in Salem because it seems to have a good complimentary hot breakfast as well as good rates. We're looking forward to meeting other haunters!


----------



## Nyxy (Sep 17, 2005)

Savagehaunter and I are going as well. We'll be at the Salem Motel 6. Looks like no breakfast, but roughly $20 less than the recomended places and still with in 5-10 miles of the Convention.


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Have just registered for the 3 days, so look forward to meeting some of you there!


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Convention is now upon us ... hands up if you are attending ... 

I'll be there the 3 days


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

I will be there Saturday. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Nyxy (Sep 17, 2005)

yup. all 3 days.


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

Any insight or pics from anyone about how it's going? I saw Ed's video on youtube but no video of vendors


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

The convention was wonderful! So great to meet you Nyxy, Herman Secret, and Savagehaunter. Sorry I didn't get to meet you Scourge. Can't recall exactly HOW I met the Halloween Forum attendees (it was probably by eavesdropping, LOL), but I was glad I did. Met people from Washington, Oregon, Calif, Virginia, and Utah. Learned soooo much from Leonard Pickle's 2 seminars, and the Davis Graveyard folks were wonderful to share so much info - they'll have me in the garage making props all night every night because I developed so many ideas from them.


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

First convention I have attended and it was a pleasure to be at the first WCHC. Made a ton of new friends especially Chad and Jillian of Chateau Grrr, an online haunt directory, and was great meeting fellow HF's Nyxy, Savagehunter and Trickortreat.

Ed Roberts did a great job for it being the first convention and tho it may not be a hauntcon or midwest haunt convention for us in the northwest its OUR convention

Missed Leonard's talk's as they coincided with Nick Collins demo on scenic painting then Kelli Leider's talk on scaring on a budget ... learned so much from them.

Jeff and Chris Davis did a cool presentation of the Davis Graveyard ... more ideas and inspiration!

Next year Ed promises more vendors, and events. I will be working with ED on the possibility of doing a make and take and at least one talk on making props and I am already buzzed about this.

Thanks to the door prizes from the raffle I now own a EFXTEK prop-1 controller as well as a couple of cool halloween carol CDs ... !

Pics of some of the venders and presenters will be on my wesite in the next day or so ....


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

the West Coast Haunters Convention was great. I was so impressed at the quality of vendors and speakers for a first year event. I can not say enough praise about the jod Ed Roberts did in organizing and putting on a quality event for us. It is not a Haunt Con, but it is our Convention focusing on haunting solutions that are important to us in the Pacific North West. 
The Milburn Haunted Manor opened its door to us. They gave us a behind the scenes tour and the haunted forest was opened at full haunt level to thrill us. I hope that they do it again for us next year because they put on a fantastic event for us. I deffinetly will be there for their Halloween haunt nextg year.
I was able to meet fellow HF fellows Herman Secret, TrickorTreat, and Shell Halk. Nyxy and I were able to build friendships with meny of them and build ideas from gleaned ideas from them. 
The Chris and Jeff Davis put on a wonderful presentation. I learn so much from them. All my toomstones are made from a modified style that I learned from them. They rock.
Those HF members in the Pacific N.W. who could not make it this first year please come next year because it is our Convention.


----------

